# Distortion on HD channels



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd posted about htis a few days back and have got a bit more info on it.

The distortion I'm experiencing seems to be only on the Dish HD channels (TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, HDNET, etc). Specifically, the distortion is clearly visible when viewing scorlling credits. At one point on the screen (roughly 1/3rd of the way from the bottom) the letters will increase slightly in size. This gives an impression I've been calling a "speed bump". 

This effect is possible if the TV geometry is distorted -- but then it would impact all channels. I've rechecked my geometry with service menu level calibration. And, last night I recorded a movie that was not HD and was able to replay the credits and see no distortion.

Has anyone else noticed this? 

Thanks,
Byas


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Toggle the * button on your remote and confirm that the Aspect Ratio is set to "normal" and not "stretch or zoom".


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

bnam - are you sure that the letters increase in size, and don't slightly shift in one direction or the other?  I've heard of one other case where credits will shift horizontally slightly about 1/3 of the way above the screen.


----------



## homer1 (Dec 27, 2004)

I noticed the center of the picture is fine but the edges seem to curl a little, especially when camera is panning. If I take and put it in zoom, the curling slows a bunch. I have a native, 4:3, and 6:9 setting on the projector and then the settings on the 921 to play with. It seems the HD channels all have to be adjusted to get the best quality picture each time you tune in a different station. I like it, but could understand how some people would'nt be all that impressed as I am.


----------



## Infredible (Jun 16, 2004)

bnam said:


> I'd posted about htis a few days back and have got a bit more info on it.
> 
> The distortion I'm experiencing seems to be only on the Dish HD channels (TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, HDNET, etc). Specifically, the distortion is clearly visible when viewing scorlling credits. At one point on the screen (roughly 1/3rd of the way from the bottom) the letters will increase slightly in size. This gives an impression I've been calling a "speed bump".
> 
> ...


bman, Mark,

I have exactly the same problem with HD material. There's 2 lines (missing?) that are visible mostly on credits but also on some other material. One is about 1/4 the height from bottom the other is about 1/3 down from top. It's very distracting sometime. These I think appeared folowing the L211 download. My tv has been ISF calibrated and the aspect ratio set to normal for HD viewing. I'm using the component output.

Fred.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bnam said:


> The distortion I'm experiencing seems to be only on the Dish HD channels (TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, HDNET, etc). Specifically, the distortion is clearly visible when viewing scorlling credits. At one point on the screen (roughly 1/3rd of the way from the bottom) the letters will increase slightly in size. This gives an impression I've been calling a "speed bump".
> 
> Thanks,
> Byas


I don't notice this unless TNTHD is doing their panoramic stretch. Can you take a digital picture of this and post it here?


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Mark,
Yes, it seems to me that it increases in size (though I will check again). I've also noticed the distortion when the camera pans up/down a tall building. The regular lines of the glass windows show the effect of the distortion.

Cyclone,
Aspect ratio is set to normal

Boylehome,
I'm not sure my I could capture it on my digital camera as the timing has to right to get the exact spot. But, a digital video shot should capture the effect. I'll see if I can capture it on video first.

Byas
System info:L211HEED-N; F054; 150B


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I had to register to discuss this problem also

My 921 is showing the same thing, guys this is easily noticable if you have the problem by viewing scrolling credits at the end of a movie against the black background

It is about 2/3's of the way down the screen and appears on both the DVI and Component outputs

changing of pic modes does not effect the problem

The problem was noticable really bad the other day when i was viewing my recording of "Pulp Fiction" the opening scene with the guy and gal sitting in front of the blinds at the table

it's like it is missing information and it strechs the picture when it scrolls over that point, this occured after the latest software update with me also

-Gary


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Gary, others,
Thanks for chiming in. It was driving me crazy thinking that my geometry on my TV had gone out of whack. I spent quite a bit of time readjusting the geometry to no avail -- before realizing it was caused by the 921. Now perhaps we can narrow it down to the s/w release -- with some hope for a fix(?)

Gary,
I did not spot this "speedbump" problem on SD channels (i.e. normal channels but upconverted to HD bythe 921 -- I only view in HD mode thru component). Can you confirm?

Thanks,
Byas


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I took a look at both movies that I have recorded currently on my 921 last night. Watched the credits very closely - one set were a light blue on black, the others were white on black. I saw a little jitter, but I saw nothing like what you guys are describing. Both of these movies were recorded from HDNet Movies. I'm running 1080i out through component.

Are you guys seeing this watching 1080i movies? SD movies? Both? Are you outputting 1080i or 720p? I wonder if this isn't an conversion artifact being introduced when 1080i is converted to 720p for output.


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Mark,
I see this only on HD movies. My system is 1080i. I do not see this artifact on SD channels upconverted to 1080i. I've ased Gary if he too is not seeing a problem on upconverted SD.

Were the credits you watched the scrolling type? 

B


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, they were scrolling from the bottom of the screen to the top. No distortion, no warping, no scanlines missing, nothing except for a little jitter on one of them.

What channels are you seeing this from?


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

HDNETMovie, TNTHD, DiscoveryHD (not on credits, but while panning over building).

Byas


----------



## Infredible (Jun 16, 2004)

bnam said:


> HDNETMovie, TNTHD, DiscoveryHD (not on credits, but while panning over building).
> 
> Byas


I watch everything upconverted to 1080i.
I don't watch much SD and haven't yet seen it on SD.
I will double check but I don't think I'm seeing it on recorded material, only
on live stream.

Fred.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah, that's important. banm, is that your experience as well - only on a "live" stream?


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

No, I see it in recorded as well. B


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

bnam said:


> This effect is possible if the TV geometry is distorted -- but then it would impact all channels. I've rechecked my geometry with service menu level calibration. And, last night I recorded a movie that was not HD and was able to replay the credits and see no distortion.


My Pioneer TV exhibited the same problem on HD material only.
Pioneer has seperate convergence settings for each input, including HD.

Reconverging the HD input settings fixed mine.

Bob


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

If it help any, my set is 720p, and i haven't seen this problem.


----------



## Infredible (Jun 16, 2004)

While trying to snap pictures of the problem I looked very closely at the screen and the "speed bump" seems to be a duplicated pixel line.
BTW the pictures aren't good enough to show the problem.

Fred.


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Fred,
That would make sense -- it explains the perceived increase in size of the letters. I will try to capture it on video this weekend.
B


----------



## Leroy (Jan 21, 2005)

I haven't seen any further information on this anomaly but has anyone else still have the speed bump about 1/3 of the way up on HD viewing? My 811 did not have this concern which you can see pretty clear during credit scrolls as a wave in the picture about 1/3 of the way up. I have seen it on all HD shows all the time. Output is 1080I and it appears either live or during a recording. It also shows up during camera movment downwards slowly and the sorta disappears when the camera stops.

Is this a known 921 issue? Does anyone know of a fix? Do any other users have this concern?

Maybe this is a concern which is not to widespread

Can't wait for 214 maybe it will contain the fix :hurah: 

Thanks
Leroy


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Did any of you make any screen 'shift' adjustments with the 921? I had noticed what I'll call an offset horizontal line on dish HD channels at the lower 1/3 point. When I selected the 'reset' for the screen adjustment, this anomaly disappeared...I don't see it anymore thru 1080i or 720 (I'm set on 1080i tho since the 921 does a poor job converting to 720p for my TV-different story 

Something to try at least.


----------



## Leroy (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes I did make some adjustments to compensate for some lower overscan of my monitor. I will give that a try  Thanks

Leroy


----------



## Leroy (Jan 21, 2005)

Jim Kosinsky said:


> Did any of you make any screen 'shift' adjustments with the 921? I had noticed what I'll call an offset horizontal line on dish HD channels at the lower 1/3 point. When I selected the 'reset' for the screen adjustment, this anomaly disappeared...I don't see it anymore thru 1080i or 720 (I'm set on 1080i tho since the 921 does a poor job converting to 720p for my TV-different story
> 
> Something to try at least.


This did the trick  for me as well. Thanks for the tip. I now need to find a way to get into the service screen in my Panasonic plasma so I can fix the overscan.

Leroy


----------

